# NAN - Nanosonics Limited



## mkhocha (29 May 2007)

Hi, does any body know about this stock. The company looks interesting. It is an ultrasonic disinfecting company. Can the more experienced market watchers please shed some light.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## blinkau (23 October 2007)

I think this looks like it could be a great stock but then again it is early days and it seems possible one of the larger manufactures could develop a device which could compete with it. 

I purchased a parcel on the day the stock started trading which turned out to be a bad idea in hindsight. I recently sold out on a small loss, it appears when new positive buy recommendations come out the stock is driven up the 70c levels and then retracts to the 50/60c level after the hype dies down. I think mid 50c - low 60c seems to be a good level to get in at. I am in two minds if I should re-enter as AVX/PXS seem to be good quality stocks which could use some extra


----------



## planethowells (12 April 2009)

Is anyone following this stock ?

Long time since last post. This Sydney based company has just made their first ever sales of their first ever product, the Trophon EPR. A unique disinfection product for probes used in hospitals/clinics. They have at least 3 more products in the pipeline which are at advanced development stages.

I've been following this company for around 5 months and despite that they are a very small cap (now transitioned from research to commercialization) and don't have a great deal of cash, they on the other hand don't have competition and have a global market opening up with a European distribution network already established with an office in Hamburg.

planet


----------



## qe2infinity (26 February 2011)

It's been even longer before the post before this....where is everyone?
NAN has changed alot since then... come on people?




planethowells said:


> Is anyone following this stock ?
> 
> Long time since last post. This Sydney based company has just made their first ever sales of their first ever product, the Trophon EPR. A unique disinfection product for probes used in hospitals/clinics. They have at least 3 more products in the pipeline which are at advanced development stages.
> 
> ...


----------



## piggybank (19 August 2013)

I thought it was about time to bring this thread back to life!!

Getting ever closer to its ATH of 99c.


----------



## Country Lad (19 August 2013)

Yes, well one of those "shoulda" ones.  I saw the break from 72 and shoulda bought it.  Still don't know why I didn't.

Looks a bit different if you use closing prices.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## rbgmauq (20 August 2013)

A break above 0.92 could move the stock to 1.075 in six months according to au.stoxline website.


----------



## Country Lad (20 August 2013)

rbgmauq said:


> A break above 0.92 could move the stock to 1.075 in six months according to au.stoxline website.




Don't you ever have an opinion of your own?  The only posts you make are what stoxline (Stock Doctor) says.

Pray tell what is you association with stoxline/stock doctor???

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow (20 August 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Don't you ever have an opinion of your own?  The only posts you make are what stoxline (Stock Doctor) says.
> 
> Pray tell what is you association with stoxline/stock doctor???




I have somehow missed this spam. This URL has now been permanently added to the ASF banned words list.


----------



## CD3 (3 December 2013)

Looks like a decent break from pennant/symmetrical triangle.




Cheers

CD3


----------



## piggybank (23 January 2014)

Updated P&F...


----------



## pavilion103 (16 February 2015)

I posted this one in my live thread. 

It looks very good at the moment.

Big volume and breaking higher.


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 March 2015)

Well done piglet. Addition to the S&P/ASX 300 on 20 March 2015 and it does appear they have a niche market. The reading implies room to expand.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 January 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Addition to the S&P/ASX 300 on 20 March 2015




The fact that NAN was added to the ASX300 allowed me to buy it for my super fund a few months ago at $1.56  came good today up about 10% after releasing a solid quarterly report, quarter on quarter sales up 41% 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160129/pdf/434nc9b3bkxrbn.pdf


----------



## greggles (28 September 2018)

Anyone know what's up with Nanosonics? It's gone from $3.05 to $3.62 in the last four days and I can't see any recent announcement that could be the catalyst for such a strong move north.


----------



## SuperGlue (18 March 2019)

Potential breakout and if it does it's all blue sky
DYOR


----------



## Cam019 (24 March 2019)




----------



## tinhat (16 July 2019)

A bit late to the party I opened a position on NAN today buying at $5.01. I will be happy to average down if it continues to retrace.

I had this stock on my watch list during the second half of last year but took my eye off it and away it went this year.

It's trading at an eye-watering PE, even on forward earnings forecasts. The investment thesis is that the company capitalises on its first mover advantage and becomes the standard solution for ultrasonic sterilization globally and reaps the recurring revenue stream through sale of the consumables the technology uses.


----------



## qldfrog (16 July 2019)

Was the last buy on my system based portfolio and already lost nearly 20pc
But in the system I trust


----------



## tinhat (27 August 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Was the last buy on my system based portfolio and already lost nearly 20pc
> But in the system I trust




Hopefully you are still in the stock. A big jump-up (and gap-up) today based on better than anticipated results, opening at $5.90 and closing at $6.50. [edited, oops, I was looking at the weekly graph earlier].


----------



## aus_trader (28 August 2019)

tinhat said:


> It's trading at an eye-watering PE, even on forward earnings forecasts.



Agree, really high P/E of over 100 !
Would be interesting to see if earning can keep up with share price growth going forward...

I don't know, but what I do know (according to pic below) is NAN was the biggest gainer on the ASX today. What a massive jump !


----------



## qldfrog (28 August 2019)

tinhat said:


> Hopefully you are still in the stock. A big jump-up (and gap-up) today based on better than anticipated results, opening at $5.90 and closing at $6.50. [edited, oops, I was looking at the weekly graph earlier].



Sadly, system said sold, at a loss of nearly 900$ on Monday.a win for someone else


----------



## Skate (29 August 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Sadly, system said sold, at a loss of nearly 900$ on Monday.a win for someone else




Hi @qldfrog 

My Hybrid Strategy gave a sell signal as well & looking at the chart you can understand why. Rebounding just after you sell it does mess with you only to 'pour salt on the wound' with a signal to buy on the next bar. Where as the CAM strategy is still hanging in there.


*HYBRID Strategy chart*







*CAM Strategy Chart*





Skate.


----------



## tinhat (6 November 2019)

I reckon NAN is about to pop! Cup and handle formation on the daily chart:


----------



## Knobby22 (6 November 2019)

This is the sort of company I like and I have completely missed it. 
Remember looking into it in 2011 and being unconvinced at that stage.
Can't justify buying at these prices but will be keeping an eye on the company in the future.


----------



## tinhat (6 November 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> This is the sort of company I like and I have completely missed it.
> Remember looking into it in 2011 and being unconvinced at that stage.
> Can't justify buying at these prices but will be keeping an eye on the company in the future.




No pop today. I thought the same recently until it retraced to $6 and I bought in. There will be another retracement. Sure it is a super-expensive proposition right now but tell me at what price was CSL too expensive to buy into over the past fifteen years? $10, $50, $100, $200? Hint, I sold my CSL shares at $30 years ago and never got back in because I thought I had missed the boat. How stupid do I feel now? I'm not saying NAN is going to be the next CSL but they are shaping up to be the player in a space they basically invented that is rapidly becoming the industry standard for best practice for sterilizing medical equipment.


----------



## Trav. (29 December 2019)

tinhat said:


> No pop today.



But it do go on the following week so I hope you did well.

I got stopped out of a trade here last week but will look at another entry as I expect that the SP will follow the direction of arrow  

$6.68 is the high from 27/8 which will be another confirmation of trend if broken. Also it is very hard to interpret volume on the last couple of sessions due to the xmas break but will be watching closely to see how we go.


----------



## tinhat (29 December 2019)

Trav. said:


> But it do go on the following week so I hope you did well.
> 
> I got stopped out of a trade here last week but will look at another entry as I expect that the SP will follow the direction of arrow
> 
> ...



I managed to buy in at $4.80 just before that gap formed on your chart but subsequently hit a conditional falling-sell stop loss at $6. I won't be using conditional sells any more because the algorithms of the bots are very good at shaking people out as in this case with me. I bought back in at about $6.50 and I'm not looking to trade it any further. I am looking to accumulate from here and hold for the long term.


----------



## Trav. (11 February 2020)

NAN is another in a strong sector which is attempting to hold a BO > $7.60 and ATH $7.70 created today, only to close a little on the low side - is this a sign of weakness?

Definitely one to watch and not held


----------



## Country Lad (11 February 2020)

Trav. said:


> ......only to close a little on the low side - is this a sign of weakness?




Not from where I am looking at it. 

We were going to travel and likely out of mobile reception in mid November and not being comfortable with the market I sold this one and a few others on the basis I can always buy them back.  Out of the country and missed it mid January.  

Now all my signals make it a buy and will do so tomorrow if the market is behaving and it continues with its strong market sentiment.


----------



## Trav. (22 February 2020)

Just visiting this stock again and unfortunately it has taken a turn for the worse after a recent high of $7.73 and now retracing back to close @ $7.21.

No announcements out in this period

Chart wise the obvious is that the immediate trend is down, and I can see no significant support / resistance in this area, so I will go with the old faithful the ascending triangle. Drawn on latest HL and if it can follow this back up then happy days but if breaks down and closes below the $7 mark then who knows.


----------



## sptrawler (22 February 2020)

I have them on my watchlist, as some who I have high regard for hold them in high esteem, I haven't looked a long way into their history.
But from what I read, they seem to have two things going for them, one an excellent management team and secondly an excellent hydrogen peroxide sterilising unit, other than that what is in the pipeline to support the rapid growth?
I don't know enough about them to know what is a fair entry price, but I did say that about cochlear, when they floated.


----------



## Country Lad (3 April 2020)

NAN announcement today.  One of the ones on the list for when the market settles down.


----------



## finicky (3 April 2020)

To me it looks madly over-priced, but then I thought the same of XRO. In a stock crash though even more extreme.

Heaps of short vids about 'Trophon' at youtube for those interested, below is just the first one I watched - just put Trophon into the search bar.

Claude Walker told subscribers that he'd sold out of his remaining NAN as at 27 March, however he'd been reducing his holding on valuation grounds before CV19 hit. Still thinks it's a quality stock but also noticed that growth of Trophon sales had stopped accelerating recently in the USA, i.e still growing sales but not up curving growth. Said that short interest grows when NAN misses on sales which can be just because a major distributor is in a destocking phase (reducing its inventory of Trophon or disposable cartridges)
Another thing he says about NAN seems quotable, "" .... a stock that trades, essentially, upon an expectation of value at business maturity rather than by extrapolating linear profit trends ..."


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 April 2020)

"_*Direct access to hospitals limited"*_ . that's going to make it hard to get the decision makers, the purchasing departments, to get the sign-off.


----------



## Country Lad (3 April 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> "_*Direct access to hospitals limited"*_ . that's going to make it hard to get the decision makers, the purchasing departments, to get the sign-off.




They would be a bit busy with some other things front of mind in the US as well, like trying to buy masks, ventilators, ICU stuff etc.


----------



## Country Lad (2 June 2020)

I bought NAN when they were down but not out.
*Nanosonics: Never a better time to be a global leader in infection prevention*


----------



## dutchie (9 November 2020)

NAN looking positive if can move through top supply line.
ABC correction but could turn into an ABCDE correction.


----------



## dutchie (1 January 2021)

NAN  looking very bullish. Broken through previous resistance area and at all time highs.
May revisit previous resistance area which is now support.


----------



## dutchie (7 January 2021)

NAN has had a good run and still looks bullish.
It looks like it is in a Wave 1 correction, possibly down to $6.70 or so.


----------



## Trav. (7 January 2021)

@dutchie looks like my chart agrees mate. 

Chart below confirming your view but more for me practicing with the software.


----------



## dutchie (7 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> @dutchie looks like my chart agrees mate.
> 
> Chart below confirming your view but more for me practicing with the software.
> 
> View attachment 117914



Yes. I use Amibroker, what do you use?
Small gap above may be filled before heading down again (ABC correction).


----------



## Trav. (7 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> Yes. I use Amibroker, what do you use?



AmiBroker is my main software, but I have recently purchased Dynamic Trade and the image above is from that.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 January 2021)

Mirrabooka has added NAN to the portfolio in its small cap LIC. As in the Half Yearly, out today, commentary was along the lines: 







> .... and Nanosonics (infection control and decontamination products), we have followed progress in these companies that meet our quality thresholds for many years. These were added to the portfolio during meaningful price dips that have since recovered.



 Acquisition Cost $3,606,000


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Mirrabooka has added NAN to the portfolio in its small cap LIC. As in the Half Yearly, out today, commentary was along the lines:  Acquisition Cost $3,606,000



_And big brother has taken a position_

AFI added NAN to its portfolio, tipping in $21.5 million during FY21.


> _Activity in the portfolio was focused on consolidating the position around what we have assessed to be high-quality companies with strong industry positions. This comprised exiting some holdings to fund purchases in existing and selected new holdings_


----------



## peter2 (27 September 2021)

*NAN* presents a nice pull-back buying opportunity. The price of *NAN* has been contained in a huge range for the past two years. I've outlined the range in the weekly chart with an orange rectangle. When I see these large ranges I want to buy near the bottom or near the top, never in the middle. However there are always exceptions provided the probability for gains is high enough.

On the daily chart (right) you'll see the reversal break-out setup at 5.50 provided a great RR as the FY21 report was very good. Since that report price has drifted lower on slightly below average volume. Price tried to close the gap and has rallied. This is a good pull-back opp for me as the RR is acceptable if price can get back to the top of the range (7.50). 





I'm anticipating that there are other instos that know of *NAN*'s good report but missed out as the price spiked higher. They, like me can now buy at a lower price.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 September 2021)

peter2 said:


> *NAN* presents a nice pull-back buying opportunity. The price of *NAN* has been contained in a huge range for the past two years.



Was close to 5 bucks just 6 weeks ago, that was the opportunity, now the SP is closer to the middle of the range.


----------



## finicky (25 July 2022)

Who the hell is buying this flea-bag at ~10 x book value?

The CommSec analysts are encouraging - 'consensus' earnings out in FY24 is <0 .05, that's a forward pe fy24 of 85 if you believe them which I certainly don't. FY22 is tipped to be a loss by Commsec's anonymous sources. There are currently 3 strong sells for NAN against 3 strong buys. Someone said once that if a stock has a strong buy rec and a strong sell rec, believe the strong sell.

But really, the best ROE over the last 4 years is 12%. Throw out the strongest and weakest ROEs over 4 years, average the remaining two and I get ROE = 7. With the erratic performance of this stock and the negative guidance, I'd hesitate to pay 1 x book of 0.45.

And despite the strange rebound reversal recently, I suspect the chart could be heading for $2. Target is derived from the overhead height to support neckline at $5.

Not Held

Weekly


----------



## rcw1 (25 November 2022)

Good afternoon
NAN copped a pizzlin by brokers thinking it was on Monday.  SP dropped ... today see another broker in this case JPM raised to Neutral.
SP up 8.41% ha ha ha ha ha.
Not holding.

Have a very nice day, today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------

